# What can you offer a friend?



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I could offer listening without judging, ready to have deep conversation and give feedback, being noble and understanding.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I offer loyalty, and I'm a good listener. I love helping friends with their issues.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Unentitled friendship, I don't feel entitled to anything just because I am friends with or love someone or for anything I've done for someone. 
I try to offer a security net for friends, if they are in trouble I will come to help them get back up. 
I like to listen about people's issues.
Other things too probably lol. I don't know.


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Listening to them, joking around, being loyal. I'm just there for them as much as I can be. I won't judge them (unless I have a good reason to, like they enjoy killing innocent people for fun, or they think nickelback is the best band ever). I may be able to forgive the former.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

momentsunset said:


> Listening to them, joking around, being loyal. I'm just there for them as much as I can be. I won't judge them (unless I have a good reason to, like they enjoy killing innocent people for fun, or they think nickelback is the best band ever). I may be able to forgive the former.


:clap Bravo!


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

'Friend'? The word is foreign to the tongue...


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'd hang out with them,talk to them,play sports,ect.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Are blank stares of any value? If so, then blank stares and deer-in-headlights eyes.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't think of anything.


----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

coeur_brise said:


> Are blank stares of any value? If so, then blank stares and deer-in-headlights eyes.


hey, it works for cats


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

fun times


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Hanging out, listening to them, doing stuff, sports or whatever, help them out however I can, I can be trusted, if it's a girl we can do it if she wants.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

My time, my loyalty, a confidant.


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm kind, loyal and have empathy


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

I bring some beer



coeur_brise said:


> Are blank stares of any value? If so, then blank stares and deer-in-headlights eyes.


 ^blank stares and awkward silences
I'm baffled they keep calling me


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I'm an impulsive, adventurous friend. Can have lots of fun. I'm also kind of nice and can offer a shoulder every now and then


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

A depressed buddy who can listen to your problems.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Loyalty and gross selfies


----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)

Loyalty, time, listening them and helping hand.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

i guess i would put a lot of effort into things, be good to them, help/be there for them, make time for them, etc. well, only if they returned the same kind of treatment. if they didn't, i would be very reluctant to continue to be that way. it wouldn't be a friendship then.


----------



## Dexdere (Apr 29, 2014)

I don't think I have anything immediate in mind to offer. Of the few close friends I have, I sometimes feel I could ask them the same question. I seem to be the one they go to for advice, whether it be to talk about their problems, their interest, their hobbies, their lives, or to give them pep talks to motivate them to do their best. Oddly enough, all them happen to be socialites. I suppose I'm pretty trusty worthy, considering I've carried out people's trust and never once backfired, and never once took on anything I knew I couldn't do or handle. I consider myself honest if people want that. I won't beat my way out of that one and say that with there aren't negatives to being honest. I've spoken my mind which lead to arguments before.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Nothing much, i have emphaty, but i can also be a very bitter, pessimistic person so i'm not that fun to hang around.


----------



## PoppySeed (Nov 24, 2014)

Listen, trust and a person that will try and brighten your day.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

Be a crap friend have nothing to talk about bore them with the stuff i do have to talk about guess that why i have been friendless for 8 years now


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

all of my SA friends have beepers in case they become surrounded by too many people, i sort that sh!t right out


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

for my bestest friend in the whole wide world, I flew across the county to meet her and traveled with her until I had to work again. I spent up all my vacation days because I wanted to celebrate my birthday with the one person's who's seen everything about me and still stuck around. 

the best part, I had diarrhea and she still used the toilet after me and was still my best friend. it takes a lot of love to do that. 

to just a friend, I have unlimited text. I'm willing to listen to their complaints and not just respond with an 'ok'

I think that's pretty good.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ExotikTamale said:


> I'm sure you have something to offer.


Talking to me is like..










And I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## luhan_7 (May 11, 2015)

Yup. 

That's family right there.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Your love...that or your food. I suggest the first option.


----------

